# Evie Today



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I got some pics of Evie today so thought i'd share! I also managed to dig my scales out to weigh her again as i havent weighed her in over a week (need to keep a record of these things, I have a terrible memory!!) and today she weighed in a 1lb 8 3/4oz  Still very tiny but getting there! She has definately shot up on her legs which is a good thing, her mum is a tiny bit short on the leg, I dont like stumpy chi's 

Anyway, here she is, my little angel 

some table practice, she finds this entirely boring!!



















Playing!



















Pitstop!









Maya spotted MILK!


















This was just after Maya got bitten on the nose for stealing Evie's milk :lol:


















Toys!














































Time for a nap?










And Maya on watch for any kidnappers!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

She's beautiful  She's really brightened my day

Thank you 

Em
xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Glad you liked them  She is wonderful fun :lol:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

She's such a little sweetie I just love her! 

X


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Awww she's so sweet

I need a puppy  NEED


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

shes looking lovely  x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning.. But I can see from those cheeky eyes She is gona have you wrapped around her likkle paws.. :lol:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know absolutely nothing about this breed but everytime I see her I am convinced she has something special.

She is a lovely little princess.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Awrh! She is adorable!  and she looks to get on so well with Maya!


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

She's sooo gorgeous!
Are you going to show her in the future?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

I hope to show her a bit, see how she does at Open shows and go from there. It depends whether her broken toe holds her back really, its not attached to the joint at all and has grown at a funny angle which some judges might not like :lol: But mostly she will be my pampered pet


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww she is coming on a treat bless her


----------



## billybarney (Nov 14, 2010)

awwwwwwww how cute is she  she is lovely


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Awwww isn't she sweet! Love the photo of her in her bed.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Oh she's gorgeous 

I love her pink crate.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww she is looking great and oh so cute!


----------

